# Much thanks for getting me away from creepy biofeedback guy.



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Hello All,In case any of you remember this from last fall. I went to see a Biofeedback/Hyno guy at Stanford who behaved inappropriately, asking me super graphic sex questions and had pornography on the table..etc. Everyone on the BB told me to get out of there, thanks for the good advice...I filed a complaint with stanford.Anyhow, turns out this guy was having sex with his patients!!!! He was a MAJOR creep, see story if interested http://www.bayarea.com/mld/bayarea/news/local/3546458.htm


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Spider:What a sorry excuse for a human being he is!!!!!! I am so relieved you were able to see through him and not do therapy. AAAGGHGGHGHGGH!! Are you thinking of calling the authorities and telling them what type questions he asked you? I'm sure they'd be interested. You also probably have grounds for a civil lawsuit since he asked you those questions.Typically, there wasn't anything in the SF Chronicle. Later today I'll do a search and see what I can pull up.I'm so glad you're ok. Keep posting if you need to talk about it, ok?







JeanG


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Spider, I'm glad you avoided that nut and are okay! That is almost as disgusting as the MD in SanFrancisco a few years ago who told some of his women cancer patients that his semen contained special curative properties to engage in sex with them. People trust these idiots and are willing to believe bizarre stories! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's one of the reasons its important to see a licensed professional rather than rely on yellow pages or web advertisements for hypnotists or other specialistswho make promises to cure, etc.Mike, by the way is certified.tom


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

spider - so glad it worked out well for you and that you trusted your instincts early on. I remember you posting and wondered what had happened.what a creep!!







nancy


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

So glad you had what it took to get out of that criminal's office! And it makes me sad and mad to think of all the good phychologists, priests, doctors, police officers who always tend to get tarnished with the same brush when one of their kind abuses the trust of one they're supposed to be helping. Everyone loses. Grrrr ... At least one of the bad guys is stopped now. But it's getting harder and harder to know who to trust these days. I suppose a good referal from someone you know is the best way to go.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

when someone is licensed it means that they are 'policed and disciplined' by their peers. may not have worked for priests but it does seem to work for psychologists, in my experience, at least.tom


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Spider, So glad you got outta there!







Always go with your instincts, they are usually right. (Yes, give that "gut" more credit!







)BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

One little observation, whether it is MD's,psychologists/therapists, clergy,police/lawyers/judges- we can't hold all folks responsible for the actions of the few! As the old adage goes- "One bad apple doesn't spoil the whole bunch!" My feeling is that the shortcomings of the messenger doesn't diminish the message, we just have to use our reasoning ability and test things to be true and proper! Norb


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

spider, can you say how you found out about this guy?from your doctor, the yellow pages, the web?tom


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks for your replies!I was seeing a GI Doctor at Stanford University Hospital regularly, and I read about this "Complementary medicine Clinic" Stanford U offers. My primary care doctor had suggested hypnotherapy and Biofeedback a few times for my anxiety and IBS, and well, I figured Stanford U Hospital is one of the top accredited schools & learning hospital's in our nation ( certainly in my area) what better place to find a good doctor, right? Wrong!!!I am trying to figure out my next best step. I spoke with the Prosecuting Attorney yesterday and told her my story. She didn't offer much, just putting together the stories. However she said my story is helpful and she will get back to me. I am also considering contacting one of those lawyers on he back of the phone book to see if I even have a case against him. They can sniff out that kind of stuff, and whether it is worth going after. My company has a lawyer and I may talk with him about it, since he is on retainer anyhow. And who knows, being a high profile case against Stanford U, I may find someone to take it pro-bono.I would like to get at least punative damages, I think it is fair to get reimbursed for the hours I spent driving to see him, my milege and the wasted time in therapy (X 4) Most importantly, I want to see this guy behind bars, beyond anything else. What a wierdo.It just totally bothers me that people go to a doctor and put all their entire trust in their hands. When he was asking me those questions, I didn't mind answering them if it was going to help me, when you are suffering this much (as you all know) you will listen to anyone that tells you they can help. Well, almost anyone........but it was because of is own perversion....and the thought of what his PLANS might have been for me!! !! YUCK. I am really fortuate it didn't get as far as the other women.Any lawyers out there??? Any suggestions???


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Spider:I myself successfully sued a therapist 10 years ago on invasion of privacy and breach of confidentiality. We settled with her insurance company. I can't really say much because the terms of the settlement stated neither of us could talk about it, except with law enforcement.The betrayal a person feels in cases like this is tremendous, even if you only saw the person once or twice. It might be worth finding another therapist to work with you over the emotional issues that will come up. As a matter of fact, if you do sue you will have to have someone determine the amount of damage has been done and how much therapy, etc. you will need in the future because of it.If you call Legal Referral and tell them what type of attorney you are looking for, they will give you a list of people to contact who will see you initially for $25 for a consultation. If you both decide to go further with the case then regular fees (or pro bono) will apply.I'd say go for it. This sicko needs to be stopped from practicing, and has to pay for how much he has hurt you.JeanG


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

It also sounds like there is some emotional damage? If he managed to get affiliated with Stanford I assume that someone responsible was supervising him? I don't know what the licensing laws are there but you might get help from the State licensing board for psychologists. But also give some thought on how far you want to pursue this. I have seen cases of like this where the emotional trauma of publicity and the 'battle' you may be in for don't help but just magnify the whole thing.tom


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Spider, you may be vulnerable to something called post traumatic stress syndrome. If this is the case, you may be facing a lot of additional stress that you perhaps are not up to handling? Take your time, weigh things carefully. Yes, it is important that this person be stopped. But it is equally important that you take care of yourself... first and foremost. Good Luck.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm glad you got out! He was weird. I remember that post from a while ago? Dd i reply?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is a press release from the City of Palo Alto about his arrest. The url is: http://www.city.palo-alto.ca.us/press/20020405.html Date: April 5, 2002For Immediate Release Contact: Detective Jim CoffmanPolice Department(650) 329-2558 Psychotherapist Arrested For Sexual Exploitation of Patient Palo Alto, CA -- A psychotherapist associated with the Stanford Complementary Medicine Clinic was arrested today on a warrant charging him with one misdemeanor count of violating Section 729a of the Business and Professions Code - Sexual Exploitation of a Patient. The name of the victim, a woman who was a patient of his, is not being released due to the fact that this is a sexual assault case. Ian Edward Wickram, 63, of Tracy, surrendered himself this morning at the Palo Alto Police station and was cited to appear at the Palo Alto Superior Court Facility on May 20, 2002. Anyone with information about this crime is asked to call Detective Natasha Powers, PAPD, at 650-329-2569


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks for all the advice. I am definatly going to talk with a lawyer, and I have been going to see a councilor for my anxiety. My anxiety has just been so bad for so long, I don't know how much he has contributed to it....I don't mind going up in court against this creep, I just want to make sure I am compensated for my time and having to repeat his profanities in front of a room full of people. I am sure all of this isn't going to HELP my anxiety by any means.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Spider:I'm glad you have a therapist to help your through this difficult time. A good one will make a world of difference.Let me know if you'd like to talk -- I sent you an email.Take care, and hang in there.







JeanG


----------

